# رائعة المتنيح الأنبا يؤانس كتاب بستان الروح الجزء الأول



## coptic (1 أكتوبر 2007)

يسعدني أن أشارككم بالكتاب الجديد على المكتبة القبطية وهي رائعة المتنيح الأنبا يؤانس كتاب بستان الروح الجزء الأول
صلوا من أجلي


----------



## sunny man (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رائعة المتنيح الأنبا يؤانس كتاب بستان الروح الجزء الأول*

شكرا جزيلا يا coptic و فى انتظار بقية الأجزاء


----------

